# Optiplex gx520 BIOS PASSWORD



## Jencarnacion (Jun 12, 2008)

I need to remove BIOS password for DELL optiplex gx520, I unpluged motherboard battery, but it dont work.

ANy idea how I can fix it?

tk


----------



## DellCA (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello,

My name is Dennis (DELL-Dennis_S), and I work with Dell's Online Community Outreach program in our corporate headquarters here in Round Rock, Texas. My job is to work as a Liaison between Dell and outside internet communities in issues dealing with Enterprise Solutions.

You can find the directions for clearing forgotten passwords here. Here is a bigger diagram of the system board to help you find the jumper locations.


If you have any questions about my team or what we do, please feel free to check out the link in my signature.








Team Pictures and Profiles


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks to DellCA for the reply. We cannot provide more help than that - please read the forum rules.


----------

